# Native English Personal Assistant roles



## lil fish (Jan 3, 2012)

ok - so in the last 3 months of searching Jobs db, classified post, general recruitment agency websites and even careerjet, I've come across 3 or 4 positions for scretary or personal assistant work that a) requires no chinese skills (I can say hello at this stage - still working on it) and b) pays a semi decent wage ($25k - $40k - my current salary in Australia would be equivelent to around $45k). 

Where is the best place to look for these sorts of roles? I would be guessing that companies with a high number of expats or are western MNC's might be the place to look but I've seen so many that all require chinese. 

My Husband will be coming over in February but I'm hoping to have something lined up (or close to it) before I come across. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hum....if you looking for personal assistant require no Chinese skill in HK, it is not impossible, but very difficult, expecially nowadays HK is a lot closer to China than the UK. People just don't need an English speaking only personal assistant in Hong Kong as now lots and lots of British senior managers or bosses has left Hong Kong and meanwhile, lots and lots of HK students studied in the UK or the USA returned to HK and they speak both languages.
I might be wrong but this is really what I think.


----------



## gg_bubbles (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree too with it being more Chinese / china influenced since the hand over. But I've still seen quite a few of those kinds of jobs you seek after on other expat/ English speaking jobs websites in addition to the common jobsdb one.


----------



## plato413 (Jan 4, 2012)

gg_bubbles said:


> I agree too with it being more Chinese / china influenced since the hand over. But I've still seen quite a few of those kinds of jobs you seek after on other expat/ English speaking jobs websites in addition to the common jobsdb one.


oh yeah you are right I am just saying it's a lot more difficult to find a job in HK for English speaking only perople now and if you have good and experience then yes, you may find some


----------

